# Aquascaping my tank...



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Well I figured that since I've already got it torn down, I would go ahead and aquascape my tank. I've got a little 10gal with some bulb plants and I absolutely love it, but I think I'd like to get some plants in the big one this time around. (bare is just getting too dull for me now adays)

I removed the UGF system since from experience they are not very condusive to aquatic plant growth. and picked up a couple pots of amazon swords to start off with.

Currently I've got approx 4watts per gallon of light but they are daylight T8 bulbs, so I'll just be shooting for low-moderate light plants.

My LFS has been trying to get me some dwarf hairgrass in, but they say that they hardly ever can get it so I may be ordering that online.

I guess what I am looking for are some suggestions on other plants that would be really hardy and can thrive in low-moderate light. and also easy to maintain.

Images or links would be a great help!
Thanks!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Currently I've got approx 4watts per gallon of light but they are daylight T8 bulbs, so I'll just be shooting for low-moderate light plants.


Dude.. I hope you have a _CO2 system, and all the needed ferts_.. that is a whole lot of light capable of growing any plant out there.
I suggest looking at aquascapes, and going for what you like to look at personally. Because you have all the light you need to grow anything.. But remember that different plants like different things. IF you are new to plants, I suggest steering clear of the difficult plants to grow until you develop a green thumb








Anyway, here is a page to start checking out aquascapes


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

haha, No, No CO2 in this tank, at least not as of yet.

I've got DIY CO2 on another tank that I'm working on, though.

I'm really just looking for plants that would be very hardy and easy to maintain.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > Currently I've got approx 4watts per gallon of light but they are daylight T8 bulbs, so I'll just be shooting for low-moderate light plants.
> 
> 
> Dude.. *I hope you have a CO2 system, and all the needed ferts.. that is a whole lot of light capable of growing any plant out there.*I suggest looking at aquascapes, and going for what you like to look at personally. Because you have all the light you need to grow anything.. But remember that different plants like different things. IF you are new to plants, I suggest steering clear of the difficult plants to grow until you develop a green thumb
> ...


Not to derail...but i just couldnt help asking...so XS is running 4 watts per gallon. Lots of light. Now here's my question (and pls. 4give me if it sounds ridiculous), Why do you need to run a CO2 system and fertilize more often? The fert part...I can see that being necessary given that the plants are recieving more light and thus need to consume more ferts. But with the CO2? Wont they get more than enough just from the waste of the fishes and inverts in the tank? XS, pics would be nice.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> XS, pics would be nice.


Hmm... well, as I've said, I'm workin on it right now, so it's not terribly pleasing to the eye, but I'll go ahead and post one for ya!

tank on the bottom is my 45 gal that I'm looking to aquascape, and the tank up top is my little 10 gal tank.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

XSPhoto said:


> Well I figured that since I've already got it torn down, I would go ahead and aquascape my tank. I've got a little 10gal with some bulb plants and I absolutely love it, but I think I'd like to get some plants in the big one this time around. (bare is just getting too dull for me now adays)
> 
> I removed the UGF system since from experience they are not very condusive to aquatic plant growth. and picked up a couple pots of amazon swords to start off with.
> 
> ...


wisteria is awesome it grows fast though heres some on the right and left sides of my tank i think on the back to ill edit after post pic ok i checked its on the left and to the right of bogwood also some small swords and some baby jungle val its on the left but real small not sure you can make it out its real cool though i just have reg lights on this tank oh by the way nice work so far


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

ah, fun fun. I'll look into that wisteria stuff. Thanks.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

XSPhoto said:


> ah, fun fun. I'll look into that wisteria stuff. Thanks.


wait this site is the best site on the earth it you like planted tanks you will go crazy wen you see this stuff Visit My Websitehttp://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/

your gonna freak wen you see these tanks just an advanced warning

sorry this should work try this one http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2005Visit My Website

just click on the name in the middle of the sorry cant find server page its so awesome i went out and bought 60 dollars worth of plants right after i saw this stuff


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Why do you need to run a CO2 system and fertilize more often? The fert part...I can see that being necessary given that the plants are recieving more light and thus need to consume more ferts. But with the CO2? Wont they get more than enough just from the waste of the fishes and inverts in the tank?


A healthy balance for plants in the aquarium includes light, ferts, and CO2.

Once the light hits 1.6-2wpg, an outside CO2 source greatly helps, and any higher than that it isn't an option. Try 4wpg without CO2 for a month, and see what results.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

bam algae!!! lol thats what results amoung other undesirable things. While were on about co2 and not to hijack this thread has any one tried the carbo-plus reactor? It uses electrolysis reactions with a carbon plate to produce co2 and does not require a tank. I was looking at one today, and as little usefull info as i can find i have been able to asertain that the carbon plate needs replacing every 8 months more or less depending on how high you have it turned up. Also that it works best in hard water. Most people seem satisfied with it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds interesting!

I never heard of it.. Link?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

XSPhoto said:


> > Why do you need to run a CO2 system and fertilize more often? The fert part...I can see that being necessary given that the plants are recieving more light and thus need to consume more ferts. But with the CO2? Wont they get more than enough just from the waste of the fishes and inverts in the tank?
> 
> 
> A healthy balance for plants in the aquarium includes light, ferts, and CO2.
> ...


thanks dippy.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

XSPhoto said:


> haha, No, No CO2 in this tank, at least not as of yet.
> 
> I've got DIY CO2 on another tank that I'm working on, though.
> 
> I'm really just looking for plants that would be very hardy and easy to maintain.


 hey man get a bamboo. pick the nicest one in the tank. but make sure your substrate is deep enough cause their root system isnt that big from the store. when you gonna post some pics of your setup\s. and not to derail but whats a good camera for about 300 bucks,actually how can i get a high quality pic of my fish with high low mid price? (ebay) cause im sick of ak knocking my pics.


----------

